# Hifonics V Vulcan for sale. (yeah, series 5!)



## djmoose3289

HIFONICS VULCAN V OLD SCHOOL MADE IN USA ZED AUDIO | eBay

Bidding starts at $25+$10 towards shipping.


----------

